

Dev boards – embedded Linux by example - madamepsychosis
http://dev-boards.blogspot.com/

======
mschuster91
> Gigabit ethernet port - ( PROPER eth port - unlike the Raspberry Pi shit)

This is, by far, the most lacking feature of the Pi. I wonder why the RPi
Foundation has not corrected this in the B+ revision - I understand why stuff
like GPIO pin assignments etc. cannot be changed, but who bitbangs their
ethernet port!?

